# Identification help please



## lanxesschemist (2 mo ago)

I can't tell if these are Phyllobates terriblis or Bicolor?
they have dark green belly, throat and legs.
are these susceptible to foot rot? 
any more advice or insight would be helpful.








Thank you


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Are they your frogs? Did the seller not provide any species info? There are many locales of both bicolor and terribilis that can look similar or even identical, while still coming from fairly different areas, with the frogs themselves having underlying physiological differences.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

... but yes susceptible to foot rot


----------



## lanxesschemist (2 mo ago)

Dane said:


> Are they your frogs? Did the seller not provide any species info? There are many locales of both bicolor and terribilis that can look similar or even identical, while still coming from fairly different areas, with the frogs themselves having underlying physiological differences.


they are mine now, but the seller at the expo didn't offer much. I think he was overwhelmed with peoples questions and the taking of pictures. I'd imagine it would be hard answering the same question thousands of times to people that are just being friendly and not willing to actually buy anything. I just found out that they are indeed bicolors. 
thank you.


----------



## lanxesschemist (2 mo ago)

S2G said:


> ... but yes susceptible to foot rot


thank you, I'll make sure the substrate of damp/ moist but the top leaf litter is dry.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

lanxesschemist said:


> I just found out that they are indeed bicolors


From the vendor?


----------



## lanxesschemist (2 mo ago)

fishingguy12345 said:


> From the vendor?


from both reddit and the vendor replied to my email. I got them because they were a great deal. and I have some experience with tincs so I figured they werent gonna be that far off as far as needs.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this post on here but saw it on reddit, welcome to the board


----------



## lanxesschemist (2 mo ago)

Okapi said:


> I don't know how I missed this post on here but saw it on reddit, welcome to the board


Thank you!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

lanxesschemist said:


> I think he was overwhelmed with peoples questions and the taking of pictures. I'd imagine it would be hard answering the same question thousands of times to people that are just being friendly and not willing to actually buy anything


Can confirm. Expos are by far not an ideal arrangement for transacting animals for a handful of reasons.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

In your top photo, it looks like there is pooling water in the low end of your setup, where I see springtails floating on the water's surface. That's way too much water for terribilis, so filling that area with more substrate will really help reduce their risk of foot rot. I'd also add a lot more leaf litter. The whole setup looks very, very wet to me.


----------



## lanxesschemist (2 mo ago)

Woodswalker said:


> In your top photo, it looks like there is pooling water in the low end of your setup, where I see springtails floating on the water's surface. That's way too much water for terribilis, so filling that area with more substrate will really help reduce their risk of foot rot. I'd also add a lot more leaf litter. The whole setup looks very, very wet to me.


you are absolutely correct. I've changed the misting protocol to once every other day and added a couple logs and more leaf litter... and probably going to rehouse them soon. just don't know if its going to be an exo terra or will be a entry level insitu worth it.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

lanxesschemist said:


> entry level insitu


These are a nice size for pairs and small groups of thumbnails, but not for species that should be provided (much) more room.


----------



## lanxesschemist (2 mo ago)

Socratic Monologue said:


> These are a nice size for pairs and small groups of thumbnails, but not for species that should be provided (much) more room.


thank you


----------

